# Hillman Ferry Campground LBL



## danny

Someone had recommended Hillman Ferry Campground at Land Between the Lakes and I was interested if anyone had experience with it. I was thinking of camping there about 4 nights with 9 and 7 year old boys. Is there enough to keep their interest? Is it family oriented? Etc.
Thanks


----------



## ctfortner

Did you ever go to this campground. I have driven through it a while back, but havent camped there. I hunt LBL about every 3 years.

A link to the campground LBL | CAMPING... Hillman Ferry Campground

It is a pretty campground, lot of shade from what I recall. There are some lake front spots as well, but depending on the time of year, there are also boats.

If you did go, let us know how it was.


----------



## danny

We ended up going to Piney instead. We can't say enough good things about Piney, loved it!!!


----------

